# Gill curl



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Can gill curl be treated? Got something that has it and would like to know---Thanks..


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey , i had an oldddd redtail cat with gill curl like a bi*tch, i just threw him into a bigger tank with three maxi jet 1200's and used some malafix to stop/prevent any chance of a baterical growth, and within a month it was 95% better


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

The fish in ? was in kinda tight quarters I guess one could say-But never utalizes the whole tank given n e how----But had a few problems so it had to go into a smaller tank-Now it's in a bigger tank....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i had an elong that had a bit of gill curl when i got him, i assumed it was from living in tight quarters, after about a month of being in a larger tank and keeping really good water quality, it was gone


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> i had an elong that had a bit of gill curl when i got him, i assumed it was from living in tight quarters, after about a month of being in a larger tank and keeping really good water quality, it was gone


Water quality (just for YOI) has never been an issue in this tank-Regular 50% weekly water changes....high filtration also.....Even for being a smaller tank.....Were only talking about a 9 inch fish in a 40 gal brdr..


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

gill cure can happen when a fish is in tight aquaters, so it has to swim backwards constantly, because there is no room to swim around,


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only way I have heard to get rid of it is to trim it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As long as the operculum (sp) is not curled, it shouldnt be permanent.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

ive seen a few arrowana breeders trim the curled gill and its recovered in a month or so with light medication.

might be worth a try...... but watch your fingers


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I never even thought of trimming the gill curl (dead skin), i personally dont think thats the humane way, i herd there is some stuff big als sell's, called cooperstone? i could have the name wrong, but it is for characians, and is suppose to "HELP" gill curl and other various problems like fins, and internal parasites


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and the advice given from everyone---

I certainly will not cut or trim it.....Guess I will let things run it's course and see how it turns out in the long run......Their certainly wont be no more temp tanks that are too small in my collection now.......


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

temp tanks are ok, just throw a big powerhead, so it makes them swim into it instead of backing up contantlu


----------

